# Think I could..?



## BansheeBabe (Apr 5, 2011)

1200 is a bit low for a trailer, but 1600-2000 is what I see alot for old, bumper pull trailers. I had a 1987? trailer that was amazing, never had any problems with it and I bought it when it was already 25+ years old for 1600 I believe. Try this website, I'll look and post anything I see that might work for you  http://www.horsetrailersgalore.com/search.asp?lk=gg


----------



## Cweaver (Jan 23, 2013)

1600 to 2000? I could do that by summer time I think! Time to start loading on the shifts! Thank you, I was kinda lowballing it with the 1200;P Thanks so much for doing that for me! Did you have to end up redoing the floor or anything? was it a rustbucket? I don't mind some rust obviously, but I want the floor safe for sure!


----------



## BansheeBabe (Apr 5, 2011)

No, it was great! It was a reallly ugly tan color but the floors were perfect! It had been stored in a barn for a few years so it wasnt that rusty, but I did have to replace the tires


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

I have an ugly brown 1980s trailer that is sturdy and 100% safe that we got for $2000! It looks like a giant copper turd and has minor rust, but I love it! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BansheeBabe (Apr 5, 2011)

This one isn't too bad, if you don't mind the color! 2 Horse Trailer for sale in Jones, Iowa :: HorseClicks My current trailer is turquoise so I can't really say anything xD
This one is even better... but its the same color lol. Great floors and this is the style my old trailer was 2 horse bumper pull for sale in Buena vista, Iowa :: HorseClicks


----------



## Cweaver (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice, you make an A plus personal shopper those are awesome! and cheap! I don't mind driving around with a smurf trailer or even a big copper turd like GamingGrrl  I seriously need to call on these..thanks!


----------



## BansheeBabe (Apr 5, 2011)

No problem! I love shopping for horses and trailers online lol


----------

